

GMail: designer arrogance and the cult of minimalism - peterbe
https://jonoscript.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/gmail-designer-arrogance-and-the-cult-of-minimalism/

======
alexwolfe
It would have been great if the focus on the Gmail UI was aimed at "making it
a better experience". Making it "minimal" doesn't mean making it good or bad.
Minimal design can be great in some cases and certainly bad in others. I do
agree however that this UI was not an improvement over the old one and the old
UI certainly could have used improvement.

------
peterbe
Thank you thank you thank you!

